# 2012 Brute Force WOW!!!!



## thor (Apr 14, 2009)

Went for my first ride on my 2012 with 29.5 Laws,2" RDC lift,MIMB snorks,EPI clutch kit and all i can say is wow this thing absolutely ROCKS.Was riding with my old bike done very much the same (2008 Brute 750)and if you didn't know better you would have thought it was a size bigger even though the 08 only has 27's on it.Throttle response on the 12 is amazing to say the least and the power steering is awesome especially with the big tires.Anyone who gets a chance to ride one for a day should,you'll fall in love.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

thor said:


> Anyone who gets a chance to ride one for a day should,you'll fall in love.


Congrats man...you are not the first to say that about the 12. I look forward to my turn....lol


----------



## David_L6 (Oct 21, 2010)

thor said:


> Went for my first ride on my 2012 with 29.5 Laws,2" RDC lift,MIMB snorks,EPI clutch kit and all i can say is wow this thing absolutely ROCKS.Was riding with my old bike done very much the same (2008 Brute 750)and if you didn't know better you would have thought it was a size bigger even though the 08 only has 27's on it.Throttle response on the 12 is amazing to say the least and the power steering is awesome especially with the big tires.Anyone who gets a chance to ride one for a day should,you'll fall in love.


:agreed:

Yep, the 2012 with power steering is nice.


----------



## walk20 (Jun 20, 2011)

Got one a few months ago the thing is down rite bad


----------



## bone (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah i think i need a clutch kit for mine. u tell a big difference with the kit


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

what was/is the topspeed of your 12's.i know for the guys with bigger tires, the speeds are off. the question would be for guys with close to stock setups, or before you modified it.
this question is not about how fast you can go, mine just seems to sign off at 65mph.pulls hard to just above 63, then just seems to all of a sudden top out; almost like a rev limiter kicks in.
love the quad though...


----------



## thor (Apr 14, 2009)

Clutch kit a must with the big tires and yes top speed is way down with the 29.5 but i don't dare hold it open as it shakes pretty bad on the road. This thing will wheelie on demand anywhere anytime in high or low range. It's almost spooky at times,just wait till it's piped and chipped ,i haven't touched the engine yet gonna let it break in a bit first


----------



## bone (Mar 15, 2010)

yeah, i've got to get a clutch kit then. after i put the monsters on, it won't wheelie hardly anymore. no big deal, but i do like it though.

and bf21012 when mine had the stock tires on it, i hit 70 or so and let out of it. pulls extremely hard.


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

bone, my brute pulls hard, its strong; but running it on a sandy dirt road, i was only able to hit 65. my prairie 700 would hit 69 stock.
i am not looking for topspeed or more speed, just expected it to hit 70 ish.
the sandy road may have alittle to do with it.


----------



## djmjt (Jun 19, 2010)

My boy is now a part of our Brute family! He just got his 2012 Brute 750 last night. Pic's will be coming! The little turd has a better quad than me now! Ain't fair!!:aargh4: He deserves it though. He graduates high school tonight and leaves for his USMC training in December!

He wants to put a muzzy on it already. Do they make them for the 2012's yet?


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Those 2012's are unreal IMO. The higher compression pistons, cam change, timing advance, and other things sure helped the power a LOT.


----------



## 12bf750blackbetty (Apr 21, 2012)

I've been lookin at a 2" lift from highlifter for my 12' bf 750 and I was wondering how much of a bind will my stock axles be in?


----------



## jprzr (May 1, 2011)

They wont be to bad at all I got a highlifter sig series on my 2012 brute and got stock axles and its fine the only probably I had was when i cranked up The shocks and removed my sway bar I blew out my outter cv in the rear but I lowered the shocks back down and its good to go 

Sent from my LG-P925 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

I just bought a 2012 brute 750 eps camo saturday. I love it! BTW i'm new here LOL


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

look someone from sc haha


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

Anything wrong with SC?


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

Hey onebadcummin; I see you're from SC TOO. You got that good low country mud down your way. I love the Carolina coast!


----------



## onebadcummin (Apr 15, 2012)

Ha yup I love it down here were do you ride at ? We go to Carolina adventure world not many good parks close by !


----------



## JLOWERY (Jan 30, 2010)

thor said:


> Went for my first ride on my 2012 with 29.5 Laws,2" RDC lift,MIMB snorks,EPI clutch kit and all i can say is wow this thing absolutely ROCKS.Was riding with my old bike done very much the same (2008 Brute 750)and if you didn't know better you would have thought it was a size bigger even though the 08 only has 27's on it.Throttle response on the 12 is amazing to say the least and the power steering is awesome especially with the big tires.Anyone who gets a chance to ride one for a day should,you'll fall in love.


Lets see some pics of this rig

KAWI RULES


----------



## 750brutus (May 7, 2012)

Yeah Carolina adventure world is probably less than an hour from me. I haven't been there though. Maybe soon. I'm trying to find someone with some private land close by.


----------



## jayman54 (Sep 27, 2012)

which epi clutch kit did ya go with??? gonna be running 28" zilla on my 2012 and i'll be looking for a good kit...


----------



## 2010brute750 (Jul 16, 2012)

Where you at in SC?


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

congrats on the new bike i here lots of good from the 12 but just dont want to break from carbs.....hence the 06  as for the clutch kit i went with epi and apparently the weights are designed for a polaris clutch....too short with the wrong ramps......been blowing belts to hell..... i will be switching to the vfj weights and springs they seem to be the cats @#$ and i guess the ONLY way to go


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

yup the new brute is a beast love mine just gotta get some og laws for the skeg up here. and anyone looking at epi clutch springs dont they are ok but the vfj springs are great i gained speed with my 28 backs.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

jayman54 said:


> which epi clutch kit did ya go with??? gonna be running 28" zilla on my 2012 and i'll be looking for a good kit...


You wont even really need one for those tires, they are pretty light and the '12 brute has plenty of power to turn them. If you get them & feel like you need a little more low end grunt after trying them out, you can just swap out the secondary spring.


----------



## RichV (Sep 28, 2012)

Love my 2012! Power steering is great to. A little VFJ stage 3 clutch, dual muzzy exhaust and digI tune andIt is unbelievable!


----------



## narfbrain (Sep 25, 2012)

cookgio said:


> yup the new brute is a beast love mine just gotta get some og laws for the skeg up here. and anyone looking at epi clutch springs dont they are ok but the vfj springs are great i gained speed with my 28 backs.


ya do have some sweet skeg up here lol and some nasty gumbo i would just be careful of the size of laws you get (JMO)..... i know a guy on 31's they grip pretty hard and tend to be a little hard on equipment up here lol.....im switching up tires in the spring think 28's will be more than enough i break enough stuff on 27 xtr's lol but im thinking law 2's or terminator's i do love the xtrs and find they will pretty much ALWAYS be able to back you out of what you got yourself into but no bigger than 27's terminators just seem like a really [email protected]#$ version of the xtrs........we will see when the time comes i guess but might be the terms


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

I just picked my 2012 brute yesterday as well it's amazing! **** good bike! Any tuners ? I want more clearance tho thinking going 26s stock 25s.... Other then the small tires I love it! New black style rims are sweet I'm bout put my spacers back on....


----------



## M-lucero (Jan 2, 2012)

Good Sunday 40 mile ride cooking lunch on the disco also added my bumper and rear trunk! The 2012 bf is a beast needs bigger tires tho


----------



## ty04orange (Aug 22, 2012)

M-lucero said:


> Good Sunday 40 mile ride cooking lunch on the disco also added my bumper and rear trunk! The 2012 bf is a beast needs bigger tires tho


Holy Brushguard, Batman! That thing looks like it came off of a Mad Max movie!


----------



## cookgio (May 1, 2012)

narfbrain said:


> ya do have some sweet skeg up here lol and some nasty gumbo i would just be careful of the size of laws you get (JMO)..... i know a guy on 31's they grip pretty hard and tend to be a little hard on equipment up here lol.....im switching up tires in the spring think 28's will be more than enough i break enough stuff on 27 xtr's lol but im thinking law 2's or terminator's i do love the xtrs and find they will pretty much ALWAYS be able to back you out of what you got yourself into but no bigger than 27's terminators just seem like a really [email protected]#$ version of the xtrs........we will see when the time comes i guess but might be the terms


ya i hear ya im gonna stick with 28 still a good size and lots of power plus don't need a lift, as for tires the term smallest size is 29.5 and they are a really unpredictable tire scary when speed gets up, the ol2s come in 28 now so they would be great in our skeg and mud plus the new side wall grips do really well in the ruts thats what im gonna get if i can get em they are really hard to find up here.


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

*2012 brute*

What kit from epi did u get and a lil info on it i got a 2012 and going to put 30 backs on it an want some more low end-thanks


----------



## brandonba (Apr 15, 2013)

Hey i have a 12 brute also and have 28'' silverbacks. I was wondering if you have any knowledge about the clutch springs. If so shoot me a message please!!! Thanks


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

You guys need to talk to VFJ on your clutch work/springs for the 12s.


----------



## brute12 (Mar 13, 2012)

I got a 2012 an jus got 29 ol2s an need some spring advice i want it to be a wheelie machine like stock but i dont like the stall wanna leave primary think ill be good with just a red secondary??


----------



## No_Substitue_For_A_Brute (May 4, 2011)

nmkawierider said:


> You guys need to talk to VFJ on your clutch work/springs for the 12s.


X2! 







Bbrute12 said:


> I got a 2012 an jus got 29 ol2s an need some spring advice i want it to be a wheelie machine like stock but i dont like the stall wanna leave primary think ill be good with just a red secondary??


See above. Get with VFJ! 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------

